# HP-Pizzaplauder-Special-Termin



## Coffee (6. Mai 2003)

Hallöchen,

also hier Offiziell der Termin für die Besprechungsrunde der HP. Um erste gehversuche zu unternehmen ;-)

Terminvorschlag war der 16.05

ZEIT:  19 UHR

ORT:  Vecchia Osteria / Rieterstr. (wie immer)
         bei shcönem Wetter natürlich ein plätzchen an der      
         frischen Luft ;-)


Wer kommt bitte hier im Thread melden, wegen der Reservierung ;-)


Grüßle coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Mai 2003)

.. bin ich dabei. 

Bei dem historischen Event möchte ich auf keinen Fall fehlen.

Gruß TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. Mai 2003)

wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt...

Grüße

Ich meld mich freiwillig als Fotograf...


----------



## Beelzebub (6. Mai 2003)

ich kömm auch  da verwett ich meinen hintern druff.
kann aber nich so gas geben weil ich am nächsten tag zu den kleinstmengenbehältnistrinkern ins rheinland gondel.
hoffe mal der volker geht auch mit dann kann ich wieder den rest seiner pizza futtern


gruß alex


----------



## ryohazuki (6. Mai 2003)

Servus alle zusammen!

Falls nix dazwischen kommt, dann bin ich dabei! Wird aber ganz schön stressig. Ich hoffe trotzdem, ich schaffs. 
Wahrscheinlich bis denn!

Gruß Pete


----------



## Frazer (6. Mai 2003)

N'Abend,

nachdem ich ja den Termin vorgeschlagen hab, kann ich ja schlecht fehlen  

Das Date is in meinem Terminkalender schon vorgemerkt, ich hoff mal ganz stark, dass unsere Systeme in der Arbeit wenigstens mal einen Freitag Abend ohne zusätzliche Unterstützung auskommen  .... 

@Beelze: ich glaub, da muss ich Dich enttäuschen, diesmal werden die Nudeln ausprobiert  

Grüßle
Volker


----------



## Beelzebub (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> @Beelze: ich glaub, da muss ich Dich enttäuschen, diesmal werden die Nudeln ausprobiert
> 
> *




sehr ärgerlich am ende bestellste auch noch ne kinderportion


gruß alex


----------



## Dreegbär (7. Mai 2003)

ich komme wohl auch hab nächste Woche Urlaub          

wenn ich net noch bei TUI oder L`TUR und co was superbilliges Last Minute mässiges schnapp


----------



## G-zero (11. Mai 2003)

Ich bin auch dabei. 

Wenn der Nils mich eventuell in Bubenreuth aufsammeln kann wär das optimal, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft. 

bis dann

gruß

Tobi


----------



## nils (11. Mai 2003)

Bin auch dabei.

G-Zero hat mich als Chauffeur angeheuert, um sich selbst bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit unter den Tisch trinken zu können 

(nee, quatsch, es liegt auf fast auf meinem Weg )

Gruß, Nils


----------



## merkt_p (11. Mai 2003)

HURRA meine Familie gibt mir frei. Ich Komme auch!!

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2003)

RESERVATIONE.....

also ich habe Reserviert...Uff   "Forum"   ;-))


19 Uhr wie immer in der Vecchia Osteria (Rieterstr.)


Also dann bis dann..

coffee


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2003)

den  ich hab "gesellschaftliche Verpflichtungen"...

Das Angebot meine ehemaligen Berufskenntnisse in die HP einzubinden steht aber immer noch...

Lassts euch schmecken...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Mai 2003)

Moin Alti,
heißt das Du bist dann der Zuständige für die Flash-Bestandteile der HP?
 
TOM


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Moin Alti,
> heißt das Du bist dann der Zuständige für die Flash-Bestandteile der HP?
> 
> TOM *



wenn Du mit Flash-Bestandteile meine fotografischen Kenntnisse meinst : Ja

Flash-Programmierung langt mir schon in der Arbeit - hab auch daheim nix am Rechner....bitte nicht...  

knipsen un texten gerne - flash oder webmaster sucht jemanden, der Zeit hat... und normal ist...  

Bis heut Abend...

Alexderschonwiedernittippenkann


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Mai 2003)

Ich meinte schon Flash-Programmierung. Ich fürchte da bist du der einzige der das überhaupt draufhat (SW ist kein Problem, hab ich daheim).

Eventuell können wir Dich ja dazu bewegen zumindest ein kleines Intro zu basteln. 

Aber erstmal fehlt uns ja immer noch der Name für die Seite...

TOM


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Eventuell können wir Dich ja dazu bewegen zumindest ein kleines Intro zu basteln. *



Schaun mer mal......


> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Aber erstmal fehlt uns ja immer noch der Name für die Seite...
> 
> TOM *



der El hatte da ne nette Idee:

*frangengschwader* 

Bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (15. Mai 2003)

Die Domains 

"frangengschwader.de" 

"grobstollentreter.de"

"frankentrails.de" 

oder eventuell nach der Tour am Samstag

"schlangenreiter.de"  

wären noch frei.

TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Mai 2003)

@ tom: frag doch mal morgen den volker ob der ne ahnung von flash hat

ich finde wichtig ist doch wie die HP aufgebaut sein soll bzw. was alles rein soll.der name kommt dann noch von allein 

gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Mai 2003)

Stimmt schon. An der Frage Flash oder nicht Flash, sollte die Sache nicht scheitern.

Aber das bequatschen wir morgen dann genauer.

Guts Nächtle 
TOM


----------



## Sauerbier (15. Mai 2003)

bin neu hier. geht ja konkret ab bei euch. zum pizzamapfen komm ich aber noch nicht. hab noch ne fuhre nudeln im topf und eine halbe kiste sauer die dringend wech muss ...

 
mahlzeit


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Mai 2003)

mach das mal,weil das is ne pizzaria und kein essenmitbringlokal 

übrigens nen guten........


gruß alex


----------



## Coffee (16. Mai 2003)

Guten Morgen ;-)


also Plat ist ja wie shcon geschrieben RESERVIERT auf "FORUM" Ich denke wir sollten aber doch lieber Innen Essen...die Kalte Sofi ist doch ziehmlich Frisch ;-) Wir wollen usn ja keinen Schnupfen holen gell!!

Grüßle bis heut Abend


coffee


----------



## sunflower (16. Mai 2003)

@coffee
... extrem kurzfristige Anmeldung! 
Ich hoffe ihr habt noch ein Plätzchen für mich! Würde mich gerne einklinken (falls mir nicht noch was Dummes dazwischenkommt)...

Bis dann, Yvonne


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunflower _
> *@coffee
> ... extrem kurzfristige Anmeldung!
> Ich hoffe ihr habt noch ein Plätzchen für mich! Würde mich gerne einklinken (falls mir nicht noch was Dummes dazwischenkommt)...
> ...



Das hängt davon ab ob du Flash programmieren kannst...
 

Nur'n Scherz (Kannst Du?*ggg*)

Gruß
TOM


----------



## biker-wug (16. Mai 2003)

Ich glaub ich hab es schon auf unserer Abenberg Runde erwähnt, ich schaff es heute nicht, bin aber generell bereit bei der Page zu helfen und Ideen einfließen zu lassen!!

Ciao, schönes Wochenende an alle, viel spaß morgen bei eurer Tour, ich denk an euch, wenn ich bei nem bekanntem Dach decke!!


----------



## Coffee (16. Mai 2003)

@ sunflower,

klaro gerne, platz ist immer ;-))

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,
bin halt so neugirig und hab das Bild gleich noch versucht zusammenzusetzen. Das Ergebnis ist eigentlich recht witzig. 
Leider wurde unser Tobi von meiner Software verschluckt. Beelze ist nur noch als Schatten vorhanden, dafür hatten wir einen Doppelköpfigen Biker unter uns.

Seht selbst:

www.all-mountain.de/ibc/ibc_at_vecchia.jpg

Gute Nacht (oder guten Morgen)
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Mai 2003)

ist besser so das ich ein "Schattendasein" friste  

viel spaß euch allen heute beim radeln

gruß alex


----------



## G-zero (17. Mai 2003)

... war ja mein erstes Pizza mampfen und ich muss sagen ein sehr netter Abend. 

So langsam aber sicher nimmt die Homepage gestalt an. 



> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Leider wurde unser Tobi von meiner Software verschluckt.  *



 

so der Moritzberg wartet ... 

gruß

 

Tobi


----------



## sunflower (17. Mai 2003)

@tom

der war gut! Bin schon froh, wenn ich an meinem PC den Einschalter finde!!!


----------



## ryohazuki (17. Mai 2003)

War echt witzig gestern, nur leider war ich ziemlich fertig gewesen. Diese Woche hat sich bemerkbar gemacht. Zu wenig Schlaf, zu viel Arbeit und zu viel für die Uni gelernt  
Bin erstmal froh, heute meinen Hintern nicht aus dem Haus schaffen zu müssen.
Programmieren kann ich leider nur in FORTRAN und des kann man bei diesem Projekt ja nicht verwenden.
Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder.

Gruß ryohazuki alias Peter


----------



## sunflower (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,
war ja gestern zum ersten Mal dabei und fand's echt nett bei euch! Hatte ja schon befürchtet, mir da etwas deplatziert vorzukommen. 
Was die HP angeht: technisch kann ich da echt net helfen, verweise da mal auf die Sache mit dem Einschalter weiter oben! 'PC' buchstabieren klappt grad noch. Zwei Buchstaben kann ich mir gerade noch merken! 
Hab ja auch keine Ahnung, wie weit die Sache schon gediehen ist, aber sollte es mal um gestalterisches Brainstorming gehen, bin ich gerne dabei. Hin und wieder fällt mir da schon was ein...
;-)

@ryo
Piens net rum! Was machst du denn, wenn du mal richtig arbeiten musst!  
Und nen Chaffeur haste ja auch noch gekriegt...

bb,Yvonne


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2003)

@sunflower
Ist schon, ok. Schau erst mal das Du die Sache mit Deinem geklauten Bike geregelt kriegst.

@ryohazuki
Ja das Studentenleben ist hart  Oder bist Du gar einer der arbeitet und gleichzeitig studiert. Dann hast Du mein Mitleid (aus eigener Erfahrung, Volker kann da ja auch mitreden).

@all
Wie schon am Abend gesagt treffen sich der Volker, das Tobi und ich jetzt erstmal zu dritt und machen mal nen Entwurf wie die HP aussehen könnte. 
Volker hat sich ja als Webmaster gemeldet. Der Rest kann dann sowiso erstmal nur als Ideengeber fungieren.

Wenn die Sache mal konkreter wird sind wir dann für jeden dankbar der Tourenvorschläge, Fotos, oder sonstigen Content zuliefert. Dann kann sich bestimmt jeder auf irgendeine Art und Weise mit einbringen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2003)

@Tom

Schönes Panorama - mit welcher Software zusammengesetzt???

@Pizzaesser
find ich gut, daß Ihr euch so schön amüsiert habt...

aber aufpassen BigESKiswatchingyou - mehr sach ich net...


----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2003)

Also,
als Webmaster "gemeldet" würd ich ja net unbedingt sagen - es wurde ja irgendwie Einstimmig beschlossen - mit einer Gegenstimme   

@alti: wie schaut's eigentlich mit deinen kreativen Fähigkeiten aus??? Sollten uns die Ideen ausgehen, brauch mer ja Leute, die uns unterstützen können .... 

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Also,
> als Webmaster "gemeldet" würd ich ja net unbedingt sagen - es wurde ja irgendwie Einstimmig beschlossen - mit einer Gegenstimme
> *



@Frazer
Hmm, dachte ich eigentlich schon, aber da können wir uns ja noch drüber unterhalten wenn Tobi, Du und ich uns zusammensetzen.

Komm mal wegen des Termins mit einen Vorschlag auf uns zu, Du bist ja wahrscheinlich VWA-technisch nicht so ganz flexibel.  Tobi kann nächste Woche nicht, also ab übernächster Woche. 
Ich kann ja schon mal so eine Art "Holzmodell" mit Frontpage zusammenzimmern. Dann haben wir gleich was am PC worüber wir uns unterhalten können.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Mai 2003)

@Alti 
Das war Canon Photo Stitch. Ein kleines Progrämmchen das bei meiner IXUS dabei war.

@all
Ich hab Euch die schönsten Photos vom Pizza-HP-Termin mal auf einer Seite zusammengestellt. 
http://www.all-mountain.de/ibc/ibc_at_vecchia.htm

Gute Nacht 
TOM


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *@alti: wie schaut's eigentlich mit deinen kreativen Fähigkeiten aus??? Sollten uns die Ideen ausgehen, brauch mer ja Leute, die uns unterstützen können ....
> 
> Grüße
> Volker *



Ich meld mich gern als "Senoir-Creative-Director" um Impulse zu geben oder Layoutvorschläge zu machen, natürlich bringe ich mich auch Fotografisch und Guide-technisch mit ein, auch für das Flash-Intro stehe ich (wenn Ihr mir viel Zeit gebt) zur Verfügung

 - aber sonst halt ich mich raus, denn ich bin froh, wenn ich Abends nicht mehr vor der Kiste sitzen muß und zeit zum biken, leben und p***** habe...


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2003)

@ Frazer,

gegenstimme??? ich ahbe keine gegenstimme gezählt. Denn die Eigene gilt nicht. Du bist quasi als vorgeschlagener nciht mehr wahlberechtigt  

@ All Mountain

klasse Bilder ;-) Sind echt sehr nett geworden


@ Alti

notfalls kommen wir einfach  zu Dir nach hause udn Du kannst uns von Deiner Couch aus helfen   

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Frazer (19. Mai 2003)

@coffee
etz hätt nur noch gefehlt, dass ich auf Grund meines jugendlichen Alters sowieso nur ganz knapp über der Wahlgrenze liege  

@alti
Das mit dem Flash-Intro geht klar. Wollen ja eh irgendwann mal auf PHP umsteigen, nur brauch auch ich dafür a bissl Zeit, bis ich des mal fertig hab. Und ich denk mal, für den Anfang bauen wir erstmal ne hübsche HTML-Site ohne solchen Schnickschnack. Sollten wir aber mal ernsthaft über einen Relaunch der Site mit anderem Design nachdenken, können wir uns auch Gedanken über Flash und ähnliches machen.

Nur: wir müssen überhaupt erstmal a Seite aufbauen, bevor wir im Voraus denken!!!!


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [[email protected] Alti
> 
> notfalls kommen wir einfach  zu Dir nach hause udn Du kannst uns von Deiner Couch aus helfen
> ...



Klar,

nur kein "Schweinkram" in meiner Wohnung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreegbär (19. Mai 2003)

Tja habe den Pizzatermin aus mir selbst nich nachvollziehbaren Gründen verpasst aber zum nächsten komm ich bestimmt


----------

